# Ubuntu Update Help



## dcf-joe (May 17, 2008)

As of right now, I just ran the update manager, and I wonder after everything is installed, do I still have to do some programming in the terminal, or is everything already installed and ready to use?


----------



## xfire (May 18, 2008)

It installs all the updates after downloading them.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

But after wards you can open the dev files in an editor like gedit and nano to tweak it better


----------

